# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  wigan

## Bad Wolf

can you believe they made it!  i'm from wigan and was home at the weekend everyone was going mad.  i'm so proud, may have to buy a shirt now and go more home to watch more football x

----------


## Meh

Congrats! Lets hope they can stay in the Premier League.

----------


## Debbie Meadows

yeah well done to Wigan and Sunderland who both deserve to be in the Premier League, they were both the best teams in the division. People keep saying what's the point of them coming up when they'll go back down, I so do not agree with that teams in lower divisions may not be the richeast in the world but when it comes down to it it's the best teams thae me up and it shows not everything comes down to money.
I think both Mick Mcarthy and Paul Jewell have done a great job and I hope they do stay up next year and prove all the so called "experts" wrong!!

----------


## Jade

Two ex Bristol Rovers striker Roberts and Ellington!!! So pleased Wigan went up!!!

----------


## west_ham_rule

the money u get will help a lot, have to spend it wisely

----------

